# VS4E importieren



## dope (5. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze die Eclipse Version 3.4.1 und würde gerne den GUI Builder VS4E installieren.
Nun hab ich mir die open source files runtergeladen und hab sie im Ordner liegen..

wie importiere ich dies in eclipse? ist das ein plug-in? wie läuft das ab? rumprobieren hilft nix und gefunden hab nich nix im netz 

vielleicht kann mir das ja jemand erklären oder mir nen passenden link geben, falls es da was gibt..

lg


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Eigentlich sollte der Owner des Projekts eine Update Site bauen anstatt ein zip in die Landschaft zu klatschen...
Wirf das Teil entpackt in /eclipse/dropins


----------



## gex (14. Mrz 2009)

Falls sich das noch jemand fragen sollte... Es hat ne Update Site, ist auf der Projektseite an oberster Stelle sichtbar.
visualswing4eclipse - Revision 776: /trunk/org.dyno.visual.swing.site

Diese bei Eclipse unter Help->Software Updates beim Tab Available Software als Site hinzufügen, danach auswählen, installieren und gut ist.


----------



## dope (30. Mrz 2009)

danke werds probieren 

so habs importiert. also über die homepagevariante. wie finde ich nun das tool das ich mir meine gui basteln kann?


----------

